# Wolf Watch Winder



## JoelSolid (May 2, 2011)

Just giving everybody a heads up. ChronoShark | The Watch Deal a Day Site | Watches for Sale | Buy Discount Watches is a site that does watch deals of the day. Today's deal is a Wolf Watch winder for $169. Cheap! I already have a winder so I don't need another, but I wanted to share in case anybody wanted to jump on it.

Detailed Specifications 
*Model* Brand New Wolf Designs Module 2.0 Single Slot Rotating Watch Winder *-* 
*Model Number 4501027*
*List Price* $450.00
*Description* Single Slot Powered Automatic Watch Winder
*Exterior* Smooth Black Leatherette Exterior 
*Interior* Plush Charcoal Dobby Twill Interior
*Closure & Controls* Chrome Latch Closure and Control Knobs, Glass Front Door
*Top Storage* 2 Watches (Quartz or Automatic Of Course
*Rotators* 1 Programmable Rotator with Patented Rotation Programs Offering Intermittent Rotation and Pause Settings
*Start Delay Settings* 10 Seconds or 12 Hours
*Rotation Options* Clockwise, Counter-Clockwise and Bi-Directional - 600 Turns Per Day (TPD)
*Power Source* Operates on a 3.3V Included AC Adapter (110/220 Volts) or D-Cell Batteries (For 6-Months Continuous Operation)
*Dimensions* 7-1/4" Wide *x* 6-1/4" Deep *x* 8" High
*Warranty* Original 2 Year Wolf Designs Total Replacement Warranty

If I'm not suppose to post stuff like this please this delete thread. I just wanted to share a good deal with fellow WUS members.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

I take it that their quality control has improved by now.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Moved to the right forum.


----------



## Matt Duvall (Jul 25, 2011)

Very interested to see the comment about their quality control.... I sent the following email to Wolf Designs last week. Haven't received a response yet (kind of surprising although I wasn't really soliciting a response) but I will share it if/when I do.... Blown away to learn of a "no repairs" policy....

"Hello,

I have owned a Wolf Designs watch winder (Heritage 2.0 Double w/ storage) since purchasing it new at Mayors in Tampa, FL April of 2008. Until recently the winder performed flawlessly. 

Last week both status lights turned red and the winder stopped working. Realizing that the winder is out of warranty I contacted Wolf Designs looking for shipping/repair information understanding that I would be charged for the repairs... No problem, even the finest mechanical pieces break over time... 

I was surprised to learn that although Wolf Designs provides free replacement for 2 years the only option outside of the 2 year warranty period is to simply buy a new one at a 25% discount as "repairs aren't possible" which doesn't really make sense from the consumer's perspective. Why pay $600 - $1000 for a product that may end up being completely useless after 2 years and require a discounted purchase of a new winder? 

I like your products and applaud the 2 year full replacement warranty but it would be great to see an out of warranty option (for those willing to pay for repairs) better than simply buying a new one.

Just some feedback from a customer who likes your products&#8230;"


----------



## Matt Duvall (Jul 25, 2011)

*Recommendations? Winder Repair.....*

Hello All!

Can anybody recommend an individual or firm that is able to repair a Wolf Designs Winder? WD will not perform these services so I was wondering if anybody knows of an alternative? Situation as follows:

Both status lights are red and neither winder (it is the Heritage 2.0 double) is working. I contacted Wolf Designs and although they provide free replacement for the first 2 years after purchase, the only option outside of the 2 year warranty period is to simply buy a new one at a 25% discount as "repairs aren't possible" which doesn't really make sense from the consumer's perspective. Why pay $600 - $1000 for a product that may end up being completely useless after 2 years and require a discounted purchase of a new winder?

Any help would be appreciated!

Regards...


----------



## Steve L. (May 26, 2011)

Hi Matt,

This is Steve L. at Wolf Designs. I came across your issue on Watchuseek.com. We tried contacting you via Face Book but haven't received a response. Do you have a phone number so I can call you, or can you please give me a call when you get a chance and I'll take care of you? Tks!

Steve

Steve Laforteza | Sales

Wolf Designs, Inc.
2233 Barry Avenue | Los Angeles | CA 90064 | USA
Tel#866-289-9653 or 310-473 0012 | Fax#310-473 0022

www.wolfdesigns.com


----------



## Matt Duvall (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Recommendations? Winder Repair.....*

As previously discussed I wanted to follow-up with an update regarding my experience with Wolf Designs once I made contact with a representative of their company. Happy to share that my experience has exceeded my wildest expectations.

Received an email from Steve LaForteza at WD (Steve also posted in the thread above) asking me to reach out to him. Steve explained the policy and explained that the units are sealed and can't be repaired but that he would be willing and able to simply replace the unit even though it was out of warranty. I am blown away by this offer as my original intention was simply to find a place to have the winder repaired knowing that it was out of warranty.

Needless to say, I am extremely impressed by this world class customer service! Consumer loyalty is earned by offering not just a good product but also by offering great service and I couldn't be happier.


----------



## funkey (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Recommendations? Winder Repair.....*

I've got two Wolf Designs Winders, their Roadster 2.7 Triple and their Viceroy 8-piece and have been extremely impressed with their customer service. I had my winders shipped to Australia and they were great to deal with - impeccable communications, very responsive. 
I dealt with Steve Laforteza on both occasions and couldn't wish for better customer service. Their winders are great and their customer service is too.


----------



## durdaneta2 (Oct 1, 2012)

*Re: Recommendations? Winder Repair.....*

It seems that their customer service falls short unless you get to deal with steve. I contacted wolf about my winder malfunctioning (still within a 2 year period) and was told (by a different CS rep) that i could not have it replaced because i never filled out or filed for a warranty. I too wish there was a repair option and was only offered 20% off so would have to once again pay near 1k for a winder that may not make it past 2 years.


----------



## little big feather (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: Recommendations? Winder Repair.....*



durdaneta2 said:


> It seems that their customer service falls short unless you get to deal with steve. I contacted wolf about my winder malfunctioning (still within a 2 year period) and was told (by a different CS rep) that i could not have it replaced because i never filled out or filed for a warranty. I too wish there was a repair option and was only offered 20% off so would have to once again pay near 1k for a winder that may not make it past 2 years.


As with many/all small appliances, they all include a warranty with instructions on filling out said
card or file on the Net...Why are you above or beyond the requirements? You can't expect them
to allow you to be a part of the program if you never registered. Simple terms, "You aint' part
of the club if you never joined."


----------



## DJM__DJM (Sep 8, 2020)

I have a recommendation for anyone experiencing problems with a Wolf brand watch winder. The power cords are not made by wolf and are not very good quality. My winder stopped working so I tested the power cord with a multi meter only to find out that zero power was making it to the unit. I picked one up on Amazon for $20 and everything is fine now. So, check the power cord first. As a quick side note, I opened the unit up and its 90% cardboard and not made of quality materials. The outer finish is pretty nice but inside you may be surprised to learn is tape, glue and cardboard. Hope this is helpful. DJM


----------



## tarrda (Jul 22, 2019)

I have 4 double Wolf winders that have now become showcases for my 8 best watches. At first I was using them all the time them I started reading pros and cons and decided not to use them just to keep my watches wound. So now I have 4 expensive showcases. I know I can always switch watches and keep one or another wound and if I want to keep my watches wound every moment of every day for the rest of my life I can do that also. One factor that made me decide to not keep all 8 watches wound was simply that the AD or store I purchased them from doesn't keep them on a winder either, so what is the difference. I will rotate them often enough that sitting for a month between wearing one shouldn't be a problem. I intend to rotate them at least each week but sometimes don't, perhaps from morning to evening ie one in the morning and another in the evening for a week or so then switch to others. Each new watch that I purchase gets about a week right off the bat on my wrist. Then I start rotating. Perhaps there is a better way...but this is what I have decided to do at this time. I now have more than 8 mechanical watches so I have purchased polymer/glass globes and display my collection under them on watch holders as well as the Wolf winders. (don't want them to get dusty)....I am glad I have the option to wind if I want to...


----------

